# Turtle Frog



## cherylim (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone seen these before? Discovered them today (online, of course). An interesting example of evolution at work, surely?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 18, 2012)

aww, it's super adorable!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## Kate (Dec 18, 2012)

Scientific name?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 18, 2012)

Kate said:


> Scientific name?



Myobatrachus gouldii

Looking at Wikipedia, it also says that they dig more like a turtle than a frog. If Wikipedia is accurate, anyway.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 18, 2012)

I must have it.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 21, 2012)

That face! Oh golly he's cute!


----------



## dcwolfe (Dec 21, 2012)

Amazing specimen, divine creation by design.


----------

